# the power outage lasted.....



## polyglotwannabe

Hi, a couple of days ago, there was a power outage in our town due to a lightning storm. Which of these two ways would be the most natural or used to say that?.

A queda de energia foi de 3 horas 
A falha de energia durou 3 horas.

Thanks,
poly


----------



## jazyk

Eu diria: Ficamos três horas sem luz/energia/eletricidade.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Thanks, jazyk. Yes, it is certainly much more natural. So, then,  neither of these two options are then hardly ever used, is that right?


----------



## englishmania

What you said is correct but colloquially we usually say what jazyk mentioned.
We also say _Faltou a luz,  Estou sem luz. _

And then when they fix the problem, we usually say _A luz só voltou/veio duas horas depois_.


----------



## jazyk

Tenho minhas dúvidas se é correto ou pelo menos comum dizer que a falha ou a queda foram ou duraram três horas. Queda e falha, no meu modo de ver, são pontuais e, por serem pontuais, não têm duração, mas acontecem num instante e indicam o princípio de um não funcionamento. Com os verbos ser ou durar poder-se-ia usar o termo interrupção, por exemplo.


----------



## englishmania

For me, "A falha" sounds OK with "durou".


----------



## jazyk

Você tem razão. Há dezenas de exemplos na internet.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Jazyk, no meu modo de ver, são pontuais.
Não etendi. O que quiz você dizer  com o que são pontuais?.


----------



## patriota

A luz acabou e só voltou três horas depois.
Acabou a luz. O apagão/blecaute durou três horas.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

patriot, good my friend!. Interesting usage of acabar. It would have never crossed my mind.


----------



## gato radioso

É curioso. Eu teria dito "acabou" falando em coisas permanentes e não pontuais.


----------



## pfaa09

polyglotwannabe said:


> Jazyk, no meu modo de ver, são pontuais.
> Não e*n*tendi. O que qui*s* você dizer com o que são pontuais?


Pontual, neste caso, significa que é temporário, não vai durar muito tempo. São pequenas falhas pontuais.


gato radioso said:


> É curioso. Eu teria dito "acabou" falando em coisas permanentes e não pontuais.


Concordo. O verbo acabar, neste contexto, é demasiado "pesado".
A água acabou / O café acabou. Em coisas que se esgotam, tudo bem, podemos falar em acabar.
A electricidade não acaba. Tem falhas e, por vezes, há interrupções de energia devido a vários factores, mas é sempre temporário e não findável.


----------



## englishmania

Concordo. Também não diria "acabou" a luz. A luz não acaba, apenas é interrompida.
O leite acaba...  E tem de se comprar mais.


----------



## patriota

A contragosto de teses literalistas, a oeste do Atlântico se brada que "_acabou a luz_" com confiança resoluta e exemplar. É uma hipérbole, como tantas que nos são comuns e dão vida ao idioma. Absolutamente nenhum brasileiro se confunde nem entra em pânico, da mesma forma que ninguém começa a se preparar para um velório ao ouvir que um ente querido "_está morrendo de saudades_".

Que a energia há de voltar uma hora, é óbvio até para os curumins que vivem isolados no coração da Amazônia e só conhecem a eletricidade graças a geradores.


----------



## Vanda

Mas na linguagem popular brasileira é assim mesmo que a gente fala: a luz acabou, e todos entendemos que está faltando energia. E quando volta a energia ''a luz voltou'.


----------



## Guigo

Vanda said:


> Mas na linguagem popular brasileira é assim mesmo que a gente fala: a luz acabou, e todos entendemos que está faltando energia. E quando volta a energia ''a luz voltou'.



Ou a velha piadinha, no estilo 'é pavê ou pacomê': "Deram a luz!".


----------



## englishmania

É uma construção brasileira então. Em Portugal não dizemos que a luz acabou (que eu saiba).
Por cá dizemos que faltou a luz, que ficámos/estamos sem luz/ não há luz, que a luz foi abaixo (esta última é ambígua porque  se usa, por exemplo, quando há  muitos aparelhos ligados ao mesmo tempo e o disjuntor “dispara”).


----------



## olivinha

Eu acho que nunca disse a luz acabou. Estou mais acostumada com _estamos sem luz, ficamos sem luz_ ou _faltou luz_. Claro que se dizem _acabou a luz_, eu entenderia.


----------



## Carfer

'_Corte de corrente_' é também uma expressão comum em Portugal com o significado de '_power outage_'. Aqui, por exemplo: Avaria de equipamento devido a corte de corrente eletrica – Reclamação contra EDP


----------



## guihenning

Eu e os meus também dizemos “acabar a luz” enquanto a companhia de energia elétrica usa interrupção ou desligamento de energia/abastecimento.
Da mesma maneira também dizemos “acabar a água” quando há interrupção do abastecimento.


----------

